# How's work today???



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We had a good morning in the office....coupled with a blizzard (over 4 inches easy on the ground now). One leg band to boot on a mature blue.










Wish you were here. 

Left to right (top): Myself, Kenny and Jerry V.

Bottom: Madison, Deltaboy, Perry Thorvig and Nickle Ditch


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Wow, I wish I could have been there. Looks like you guys had lots of fun.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Twist the dagger in a little harder why don't you *******.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I've just decided to take up a new creature to hunt.........A**holes !

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

The Dow is down, the S&P is up.

Not much happening today.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

That is a touch below the belt to post a subject like that, even though i know it's not directed towards me. I would suspect that GG is sharpening knives and planning an escape path.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I can't wait till some snows and blues get down here. :sniper:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I hope they fly right past, i hate goose hunting.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

ahhhhhhh.....the good ol' days!!!!!!!

Congrats!!!!!!! Looks like fun :beer: :beer:


----------



## fowlfoolr (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey Chris any waterfowl heading south from there and into North Dakota with that snow. Seems Alberta got over a foot of snow this weekend.... should start sending birds south shouldnt it?

Layne


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

That looks like fun!!!


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice work....send them our way...


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Way to kick us in the junk Huey!!!  Awesome job guys!! Anyone else get the feeling its going to be a long winter??


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

When they brag like this it will be. :roll:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I talked to a friend that is hunting NW of Minot and they have seen 0 snow geese :eyeroll: .To bad ND doesnt stage the geese anymore.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I know of one spot that has some decent numbers of snows in ND and no I'm not telling.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

F* off hustad. Get a real job that suffocates you til you die like the rest of us. uke:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow, no beatin around the bush there, that was cold.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

congrats on a good day in the field... 8)


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

GG,I hope your snow goose area doesnt get burned like the areas that Monte and I have been scouting.Almost all of the roosts holding canada geese and mallards were burned this weekend.A few of them were tightly posted by landowners that I know that like to hunt themselves.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Yeah 870, it doesn't really reflect the jovial tone I was aiming for...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Well we got another tough day at work tomorrow...this one's for you GG (and no, you can't say no to going again next year).


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

wow, those string-o-wings look great over your bigfoot snows and blues chris!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

OOHHHhhhhh I miss ittttt.....to watch snow geese walk around ona gravel road is fun!! :thumb:
This will be the last year that I can't make it?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Ouch!!!!Did you take the picture with a zoom lens?


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

cool..........gotta love it when things work out.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Either god created waterfowling to get us through our job or he created our jobs to make us suffer for waterfowling.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

fowlfoolr said:


> Hey Chris any waterfowl heading south from there and into North Dakota with that snow. Seems Alberta got over a foot of snow this weekend.... should start sending birds south shouldnt it?
> 
> Layne


I can't say for sure on Alberta, but they are shifting up here...but not a lot, yet. My guess is the bird numbers in our area increased 50% today after the weather broke so it's getting better. The birds are feeding ALL DAY, so I'm assuming they either just got here or they're prepping to leave.

There are more juvies than I thought I'd see, and we're just ahead of the juvy push so it's not as bleek as I keep hearing.

Well...gotta run, got to go get some poutine.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

great pics chris!!


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

Chris, were in Sk are you? I am not looking for a exact place just geneal area. I am just trying to get a bering on where the main push of geese is probably located.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Mmmm .....poutine!!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I went out yesterday and got 3 mallards.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

More pics !!!!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Sorry don't have any.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

we are getting together (4 buddies) all of next week. We have not hunted together for a few years and will have 7 dozen big foots in all. I have never hunted with that many big foots before. What type of spread should we run? Formation? I ahve seen pictures where you guys run spreads similar. 
I also have about 4 dozen shells, should I mix them in or what?

Just looking for some help here.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

5 inches of snow on the ground here in saskatoon. I drove back from Edmonton yesterday and there was snow all the way back with thousands of ducks and geese in many many fields the big push is on. The geese are feeding all day long to pack that fat on. With warmer weather heading this way for Friday and Saturday they will be here for at least another week or two. I have the rest of the week off so there will be less heading south, tight lines and straight shooting..  bro.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Nice going! That weather forecast doesnt sound too great for us hunters down south.....


----------



## jdas53 (Aug 25, 2004)

Chris thanks for the update- Work has not been too tough to bear this week considering we leave the 23rd to Sask. Curious about the snow you guys got- has it melted, freeze up any of the H20, and did they get snow all the way to the border, Let's say estevan? Good luck and keep the posts coming


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Here is how my day at the office went yesterday and I hope to repeat it again


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Wow, good job.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Well today is Friday so it cannot be that bad in my actual office. I really am envious of all of you that post those incredible pictures from weekday hunts. There are still major countries in the world that take 1-3 months off of work as a summer break, and it would be fun if I could do that say......SEPT, OCT, NOV !!! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Damn bro - nice job thinning out those adults! :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

right on good hunt....Bones looks like more birds are coming in.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Thinned out a few more adults today. Only took two juvies out of the 20 I shot this morning. I had geese as close as 15 feet and the bulk of them are mature adults. It was one of my best hunts on snows. The birds were finishing within 5 yards of me with the pink feet down and necks back.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Good Job, Those blues look awsome, and so do your decoys.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

And a bonus Gourmet Goose! Was it a plucker?


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

You guy's suck!!!!!! :lol: :lol:

Man i wish we could get em down here like we used to. Maybe I will need to go to canada next year :beer: :beer:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Dan actually the speck was torn up real bad early in the season, many flight feather were missing from its wings. Also its chest bone was sticking beyond the breast meat. I am pretty sure it would not have made it south without me finishing it off. I still breasted it out. Tons of birds still around tomorrow will be another great hunt..


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

great pics bro. is there still some snow up there or is it melting fast.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

The snow has been melting slowly, both mornings it snowed a little bit in the field. The temps are going to be around 0 for the next 3 days so it will stay around for sure. It sure makes for easy hiding with it on the ground. All though this morning I wore camo because where the geese were eating there was no snow left on the combined stubble.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey Mallard hunter there were tons of green heads in the field today. tomorrow they will catch some hell, got some #3 today. I make my decoys myself, if you are looking for some email me


----------

